# kassalipas / setelilipas



## Gavril

Poiminnot valintamyymälän kassahenkilöille kohdistuneista ohjeista:



> Kassalippaan sekä setelilippaan vieminen toimistoon
> 
> [...]
> 
> Kassahenkilön vastuu [on] kassalippaasta, setelilippaasta sekä tositteista



Mikä "kassalipas" on ja mikä "setelilipas" on?

Ensimmäinen tulkintani oli, että "kassalipas" on kassakoneen vetolaatikko (= "cash register drawer").

Mutta yllä olevat siteeraukset näyttäisivät edellyttävän, että "setelilipas" ja "kassalipas" ovat kaksi eri juttua, eli että ne ovat erillään toisistaan.

Tästä näyttäisi seuraavan, että jompikumpi näistä "lippaista" ei ole vetolaatikko (vaan jokin muunlainen laatikko), tai että kumpikaan ei ole.

Onko jotakin tärkeää, joka en ole huomannut?

Kiitos vielä kerran


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

En ole alan asiantuntija, mutta maallikolle sanan "lipas" merkitys selviää esimerkiksi täältä:
Lipas

Setelilippaassa on epäilemättä seteleitä, ja kassalipas saattaa olla kassan yhteyteen enemmän tai vähemmän kiinteästi kuuluva osa. Ehkä joku kauppa-alaa tunteva osaa antaa tarkemman selityksen.


----------



## Maunulan Pappa

Minun mielestäni kassa*lipas* on tällainen. Kassakoneen vetolaatikkoa voisin kutsua vaikka kassa*laatikoksi*. Mutta odotellaanpa tosiaan kaupan alan asiantuntijoita.


----------



## Maunulan Pappa

Tältä sivulta löytyy selitys setelilippaalle. Se on erillinen lokero isoja, 50 euron ja sitä suurempia seteleitä varten. Sen tarkoituksena on varmastikin tehdä kassapääte vähemmän houkuttelevaksi ryöstöyrityksen kohteeksi.


----------



## Gavril

Kiitos!

Onnistuin ottaa yhteyttä kyseisen myymäläyhtiön edustajaan, joka selitti, että kyseinen "kassalipas" on kassakoneen vetolaatikko, kun taas "setelilipas" on erillinen lipas, jossa valtaosa setelejä pidetään (jotta varkkaan saalis ei olisi niin suuri jos hän saisi kassalippaan haltuunsa).

Ei voi kuitenkaan olettaa, että kaikki myymälät/myymäläketjut käyttävät sanoja "kassalipas" ja "setelilipas" aivan samalla tavalla kuin tämä.


----------

